# Fussbodenradi



## CyberAnt (24. November 2008)

Hi, da ich sowieso grade das Zimmer neu baue wo mein Wakü PC reinkommt hab ich mir überlegt zieh ich doch 20meter kupferrohr durch den Boden von dem Raum (wie ne Fussbodenheizung).
Ich hab zufälligerweise noch 20Meter Kopferrohr rumliegen das aber nur 4mm innendurchmesser hat - schafft das eine normale Pumpe auf die länge? Wahrscheinlich nicht oder?
Wenn ich mir jetzt Kupferrohr mit 10mm innendurchmesser Kupferrohr kaufe würde das dann gehen?
Benutze im Moment eine Innovatek HPPS Pumpe (hab aber auch noch ne monster eheim rumliegen aber die würde ich nicht so gern wieder einsetzen wollen...)
Oder vl.nur 10Meter Kupferrohr mit 10mm innen?
Bitte um Tipps...am besten schnell den Morgen muss das verlegt sein...


----------



## exa (24. November 2008)

da das rohr waagerecht verlegt wird wird es die pumpe schaffen, nur ist es relativ sinnlos, da der fusboden isoliert... er bracuht eine weile, bis er die wärme aufnimmt und dann speichert er sie, ergo sind die temps nicht besser...

zudem wirst du kein wärmeplus im boden haben, das merkt man erst ab ca 35° und die wirst du mit dem pc auf die fläche nicht erreichen...


----------



## nemetona (24. November 2008)

Hallo, 
keine schlechte Idee, aber,
von dem dünnen Rohr würde ich ganz Abstand nehmen, das dürfte für jede Wakü-Pumpe ein Problem werden.
Wenn du 10mm Kupferrohr verwendest, glaube ich auch nicht das du den gewünschten Kühleffekt damit hinbekommst, dem Rohr fehlt einfach die Oberfläsche um die Wärme effektiv abgeben zu können.
Du müsstest versuchen die Wärme vom Rohr auf eine Art Lamelle zu übertragen welche die Kühlkörperoberfläsche vergrößert.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## CyberAnt (24. November 2008)

ja klar soll das rohr waagerecht verlegt werden...
Will damit auch nicht das Zimmer heizen sondern nur den PC kühlen.

Scho klar das das dann nicht sogut ableitet wie an der luft aber is ja unterm ganzen raum verteilt - kann ich nicht glauben das dadurch die Temperaturen nciht besser werden sollen...

Meinst wirklich durch nen 4mm innendurchmesser Rohr würde die pumpe das schaffen auf 20meter länge? Ich würde vermuten der druck reicht da ned oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2008)

4mm auf 20m dürften schon einen spürbaren Wiederstand haben. 
Aber du könntest das ganze auch einfach in 4-6 Leitungen aufteilen, die parrallel durchflossen werden, Querschnitt wäre dann effektiv ~8-10mm, was mehr als genug ist (aber eine größere Oberfläche und geringere Dicke als 10mm Rohr hat).
Da das ganze aber eine doch sehr langfristige Installation wird, würde ich mir überlegen, noch mehr zu verlegen - denke mal 10cm Abstand zwischen den Rohren würden das Kühlpotential immer noch nicht vollständig ausreizen.
Aber auch so würde ich z.T. sehr gute Temperaturen erwarten, Mauerwerk ist zwar kein übermäßig guter Wärmeleiter, erstreckt sich dafür aber sehr weit in jede Richtung.
Und die Wärmekapazität reicht vermutlich eh für 1-2 Monate 24/7 Betrieb aus


----------



## CyberAnt (24. November 2008)

oh stimmt auf die idee das parallel aufzutrennen bin ich jetzt noch gar nicht gekommen aber da hat ma ja wieder probleme das überall was durchfliessen muss und so und verbindungsstücke braucht und ich glaub das wird zu kurzfristig bei mir jetzt werden...
Ja an nen paar metern kupferrohr solls ned scheitern aber bei alle 10cm nen rohr da brauch ich da ja was weiss ich 100meter oder so und ob das irgendne pumpe noch durchpumpt kriegen würde???
Ich denk bis jetzt einfach ich werd 20m von dem 10mm innen nehmen... Kann mir den ma einer sagen was so ne innovatek HPPS oder ne eheim 1048 die ja ungefähr gleich sein müsste schafft an rohrlänge bei noch ausreichenden durchfluss für den rest vom PC (also CPU MB HDD Graka)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2008)

Also "kurzfristig" passt irgendwie überhaupt nicht in eine Argumentation zum Thema "ich zementiere meinen Radiator in den Fußboden" 

Solange du es parrallel schaltest, bedeut mehr Rohr sogar eine geringere Last für die Pumpe.
Ist natürlich auch irgendwann ne Kostenfrage (wollte mir auch mal nen passiv-Radi nur aus Rohr bauen - aber bei den CU-Preisen ist das ja schon die teurere Lösung).

Mein größter Radi hat 12m mit 8mm ID, der zweite dürfte so 8m bei 6mm ID haben, kein Problem für meine 1046. (Naja - einige Leute würden bei meinen Durchflusswerten das heulen kriegen, aber z.B. n Heatkiller ist damit mehr als gut versorgt)


----------



## Fabian (24. November 2008)

also die in den Fußboden zu verlegen halte ich für viel zu extrem.
Vielleciht kannst du aus dem Fußboden und ein paar Kupfer oder Aluminumplatten eine art"Heizkörper" bauen,der dann an die Wand gehängt wird.
Eine Spiegelde Kupferplatte als verkleidung wäre doch ein schöner Abschluss.
Vielleicht baust du evt. noch eine Pumpe da rein,weil das Wasser ja dann hoch gepumpt werden soll.
Aber wenn dir das mit dem Mauerwerk nicht zu aufwändig ist,warum nicht?
Aber den Bau bite schon Fotografieren und als Tagebuch reinstellen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2008)

Je nach Dicke der Rohre ist das im Fußboden nicht aufwendig - Rohre verlegen, notdürftig fixieren, Estrich drüber. Fertig, genau wie ne Fußbodenheizung.
Nur halt sehr endgültig.

Arbeiten mit Kupferblech dagegen treiben den Preis nach oben und erfordern Lötarbeiten, die sehr sehr selten optisch ansprechend ausgehen bzw. umfangreiche Nachbearbeitung erfordern.


----------



## CyberAnt (24. November 2008)

Der Fussboden wird sowieso gemacht. Das is für mich nur der aufwand es hinzulegen und das is wo im grünen bereich...Irgendwelche platten da dranlöten oder sowas is zu aufwenig und das müssten a monster platten sein...
Ich werd nen paar pics machen 
Tja also nehm mal an keine erfahrung so anch dem Motto 20 metter schafft die pumpe noch bei 10mm und ab 30 wirds langsam zu wenig oder so in der richung?


----------



## B4umkuch3n (24. November 2008)

kannst du nicht die rohre die du hast provisorisch verbinden und testen ob die pumpe da mitmacht?

ps: sehr schönes projekt
hoffentlich gibts schöne bilder


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (24. November 2008)

Dann mach daraus nur 2 Zweige und schließe die parallel an... Dann hast du immerhin doppelten Querschnitt und 2 Zweige sollten doch ohne viel Aufwand anzuschließen sein... 

Wenn ich so etwas langfristiges machen würde, würde ich da keine halben Sachen machen. Investier ruhig ein bisschen mehr Zeit (und eventuell Geld), als dass du dann bis der Fußboden das nächste mal gemacht wird sinnlose Kupferrohre im Boden liegen hast 

MfG Julian


----------



## Fabian (24. November 2008)

also da der Boden eh neu gemacht werden soll
geile idde auf jedenfall.
Musst halt ausgiebeig vorher testen ob das dicht ist.
Gibt das wirklich mkein wärmeplus?
Wenn das Wasser so 40-45°C hat wenn es in den "radifußboden" fließt?
Eigentlich müsste der boden sich ja erwärmen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2008)

Normalerweise hat ne Wakü eher 35° Wassertemperatur, n Großteil der Wärme wird zudem noch in den Boden abgegeben.
Man hat nicht mehr so schnell kalte Füße, aber dass der Boden als warm empfunden wird, glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (24. November 2008)

Geile Idee, wenn du dicke Rohre nimmst, wird das bestimmt besser,
würde ich machen, ich würde vielleicht etwa auch 20Meter verlegen, wegen den Werten musst du schauen, entweder 2x10 parallel oder gleich 4x 5m,
je nachdem, ach ja DICKE Rohre, dann würde das bestimmt rocken... 
Wenn es dein Budget erlaubt...
Die Idee ist Hammer, vielleicht mach ich sowas, aber einfach hinter meiner Heizung (sieht man nicht) und da ist Luft da außenrum... um das Kupfer,
was bestimmt recht guten Effekt hat...
Und für meinen Heizungsbedarf reicht das ja...
P.S: Die Heizung wird eh normalerweise nie angemacht...
Eher der PC...


----------



## Oliver (24. November 2008)

Trotzdem hat der Fußboden nur Raumtemperatur, es sei denn unten drunter ist ne unbeheizte Garage oder ähnliches.


----------



## CyberAnt (24. November 2008)

hey nein drunter ist keine unbeheizte garage...ne isolierung gegen wasser halt und ne vl.20cm betonplatte und dann kommt die erde...
Würde mir auch reichen wenn das in raumtemperatur da rauskommt - ich hab schon nen grossen auto radi undn kleinen im gehäuse und schaffs trotzdem noch die so 8-9°C über raumtemperatur zu bringen.
Dacht dann spaar ich mir den grossen der daneben steht halt und spaar bissl platz und besser sollts am besten auch kühlen halt...
Nuja Morgen geh ichs an denke ma werde 25m Kupferrohr nehmen mit 10mm innen... ob ich ne abzweigung mach weiss ich immernoch ned so genau - hätt sogar paar adapter dafür da aber ich denk halt ma 1 weg wird immer mehr durchspült sein, was ja nicht so optimal ist, also wenns ohne abzweigung klappt werd ichs ohne machen - ich schau Morgen ma ob ich das irgendwie probiert krieg nachdem ich das dickere rohr gekauft hab.
Freu mich schon - waren auch paar gute gedanken hier dabei


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2008)

CyberAnt schrieb:


> hey nein drunter ist keine unbeheizte garage...ne isolierung gegen wasser halt und ne vl.20cm betonplatte und dann kommt die erde...



Je nach Qualität der Isolierung also gar nicht mal so weit von der Temperatur des Erdbodens her 



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat der Fußboden nur Raumtemperatur, es sei denn unten drunter ist ne unbeheizte Garage oder ähnliches.



Da reicht ggf. schon ein unisolierter Altbau. Bei mir ist der Fußboden n bissl kälter als die Luft. (zugegeben: Die Außenwand schlägt ihn um längen, aber Dielen sind halt ein schlechter Wärme/Kälteleiter)


----------



## Fabian (26. November 2008)

aber bevor du mit dem Estrick dir Rohre begräbst,teste bitte ob es auch wirkloich richtig dicht ist,am besten auch mit warmen wasser,wegen der matreialausdehnung


----------



## CyberAnt (27. November 2008)

ja ich werde es testen und estrich kommt wahrscheinlich nicht drauf - bin grad langsam am anfangen - da sich die lieferung von der eingangstür verzöert hat hab ich noch ne woche zeit bekommen...
Werd 25meter kupferrohr nehemn mit so fertigen bögen - wird so zwar nur ca 30% vond er fläche vom raum bedecken aber das wird hoffentlich reichen...könnte zwar auch 50meter oder so nehmen aber ich denke die pumpe schafft das dann druckmässig nicht mehr leider...hab das mal grob durchgerechnet und selbst die 25m machen schon ganz schön wiederstand das es recht eng werden dürfte von der pumpenleistung aber die nehm ich jetzt - zur not hol ich mir dann halt ne stärkere pumpe...
Pics kommen dann aber das zieht sich noch ne weile eh das feritg wird jetzt - hoffe mal am we wirds dann fertig werden...


----------



## CyberAnt (29. November 2008)

so ich kann berichten er ist fertig  !!
Hab heut 3 angefangen und bis halb 11 zum bauen gebraucht lol (Mit essenspausen)
Aber er ist schon richtig geil geworden...hab auhc pics gemacht mal schauen wann ich mal zum hochladen komm??
Mach Morgen dann nochma dichtigkeitstest...
Aber schaut schonma gross und geil aus


----------



## steinschock (30. November 2008)

Pics her so lange dauert das nicht


----------



## CyberAnt (3. Dezember 2008)

So hier die ersten Bilder - war bis jetzt noch mit den dichtheitstests beschäftigt und musste teilweise nachlöten...
Hoffe gefallen euch 
Hab sogar noch von der Firma GMR - Gross Mess und Regeltechnik 2 Durchflussmesser für dieses schöne Projekt gesponsort bekommen  - dienen als Anschluss nach "oben"
Schaut ned schlecht aus soweit oder?


----------



## nemetona (3. Dezember 2008)

Sieht gut aus 
Bevor du die Rohre in deinen Wakükreislauf einbindest, wär odentlich spühlen angesagt.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## CyberAnt (3. Dezember 2008)

hey ja hast recht mit dem spülen - hab ich schon beim Dichtigkeitstest gemacht (hat es an der wasserleitung) aber vl.wär soon kleiner Filter auch nicht schlecht - kamen ganz schön Partikel damals...
Die Tage kommt dann auch der Aufbau druff mit hübschen fliessen dann bis oben 
Sind übrigends dann doch 15mm innen Rohre geworden und so 29Meter oder so...also ist schon größer als es vl.auf den Bildern wirkt...Nuja noch viel zu tun...


----------



## nemetona (3. Dezember 2008)

Ein Filter wär bestimmt Empfehlenswert.
Viel Erfolg bei dem Projekt, und halt uns auf dem laufenden.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Gast3737 (3. Dezember 2008)

Fabian schrieb:


> also die in den Fußboden zu verlegen halte ich für *viel zu extrem.*



paperlapp...in welchen Forum sind wir?

@Thread:
klasse Idee von dir, die Fotos sind auch supi, die Tempwerte würden mich dann Interessieren..ich denke mal durch die Kupferplatten die die Rohre verbinden wird die Wärme auf eine riesige Fläche verteilt.und die Temp müsste etwas geringer sein als Vorher...


----------



## steinschock (3. Dezember 2008)

paperlapp...in welchen Forum sind wir?

 

  Saubere Arbeit und konsequent umgesetzt REEEEEspekt !  
 Damit solle die Wassertemp bei +1-2°C über der Fußbodentemp bleiben.


----------



## klefreak (4. Dezember 2008)

erstmal: krasses projekt 

wenn dir die pumpleistung zu gering sein sollte, dann könntest du dir für den Radiator eine 2, pumpe organisieren, am Ein- und Ausgang des RADI je einen AGB hängen und die pumpe dann einfach die Flüssigkeit im Kreis pumpen lassen. der Hauptkreislauf holt sich dann immer etwas kühles vom Radiatorausgang-AGB und pumpt es warm in den Radiatoreingangs-AGB
(eventuell mit "Überlauf" damit beide AGB's ca gleich voll bleiben  )

ich hoffe, dass du mit dieser Idee was anfangen kannst 

mfg Klemens


----------



## CyberAnt (18. Dezember 2008)

So sorry für das lang verschobene update - war schwer am fussboden bauen  Bin aber die Tage fertig geworden und habe grade ein paar neue Bilder gemacht  - bloss der PC ist noch nicht angeschlossen...aber das folgt demnächst


----------



## Fabian (18. Dezember 2008)

GEIL
Haste auch noch mehr Bilder?
Du hast mich vollkommen überzeugt.
Sind diese Kupferbleche mit den Rohren verlötet?
Was hat das projekt bis jetzt gekostet?


----------



## steinschock (19. Dezember 2008)

Der Mod mit dem Begehbaren Radi.


----------



## HorrorAmeise (19. Dezember 2008)

Echt fettes Projekt, Respekt! War'ne super Idee, bin gespannt auf deine Werte.


----------



## CyberAnt (19. Dezember 2008)

Fabian schrieb:


> GEIL
> Haste auch noch mehr Bilder?
> Du hast mich vollkommen überzeugt.
> Sind diese Kupferbleche mit den Rohren verlötet?
> Was hat das projekt bis jetzt gekostet?


 
Hey, ja die Kupferbleche hab ich dann noch einzeln mit jeden Rohr verlötet (hat länger gedauert als die Rohre zusammenzulöten... wenn man sich auch soviele bleche aufschwatzen lässt... und das hat auch 2 Rollen Lötzinn gefressen... Vl.hab ich da auch noch irgendwo nen Bild wo die verlötet sind)
Also die Rohre und das Löt-Zubehör haben ca.160 Eus gekostet. Also geht scho noch finde ich. Aber der Rest von dem Zimmer also die Fliessen usw.da frag lieber nicht da hättst bald nen neuen Kleinwagen für bekommen...

UPDATE: Hängt jetzt ein Bild dran wo die meisten der Kupferbleche schon festgelötet sind  war übrigends bei dem festlöten von den Blechen gar nicht so einfach den Boden nicht zu verkohlen  und an die in der mitte kam man auch nciht mehr so schön ran - aber mit Klötzchen drunter usw ging das dan schon noch irgendwie...
Bis ich paar Temps liefern kann dauerts scho noch bissl (brauch noch neuen Computertisch usw.) aber jedenfalls is der Fussboden fühlbar kälter als Raumtemperatur und das obwohl ich noch fast 10cm Isolierung übern Radi reingebaut hab.... Sofern Temps werden bestimmt gut und vl.wird sogar der Fussboden 1-2 grad wärmer - mal schauen...


----------



## hansi152 (19. Dezember 2008)

*sabber*


----------



## Laskiwitz (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich find deine Idee richtig klasse.
Hoffe deine Pumpleistung reicht aus.
Wenn du alles angeschlossen hast, teil doch bitte deine Werte (Temps,Durchfluss) mit.

mfg
Laskiwitz


----------



## Genim2008 (19. Dezember 2008)

hammer geil, glaub bist der erste Mensch mit einem solchen radi  im Boden  ...zu mindest in Deutschland.


----------



## Dr.House (19. Dezember 2008)

Super Projekt mit viel Aufwand 



Bin gespannt wie das funktioniert. Für 24/7 Sys reicht es allemal.


----------



## Fabian (19. Dezember 2008)

hätte jetzt mit mehr als 160 Euro gerechnet,Kupfer ist ja nicht gerade billig..
Ich frag mich wieviel W abwärme der kühlen kann.

Pass mal auf bald pflanzt jemand sonen radi ins grundwasser


----------



## Digger (19. Dezember 2008)

na dann werden doch wohl bitte zwei laings ultra benutzt  *hoff* 

aba interessante idee


----------



## nemetona (19. Dezember 2008)

Digger schrieb:


> na dann werden doch wohl bitte zwei laings ultra benutzt  *hoff*
> 
> aba interessante idee



Eine Aquastream wurde wohl auch reichen


----------



## Digger (19. Dezember 2008)

hmm bei der rohrlänge? dann wird das wasser glaub ch schon recht langsam sein...


----------



## nemetona (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich wusste das du darauf anspringst 
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Digger (19. Dezember 2008)

ich würd ja auch behaupten, dass das das naheliegendste is  
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Dual DDC-Case Watercool Dual DDC-Case Laing Aufsatz 52037
der deckel is doch das geilste was es gibt  ich würds kaufen, nur leider bringt das in meinem 08/15 sys nichts


----------



## nemetona (19. Dezember 2008)

Das Ende vom Lied ist du brauchst dann Hydraulikschläuche, bis 10bar druckfest.


----------



## Digger (19. Dezember 2008)

hehehe, echt jetzt? man(n) kann ja auch erstma mit zwei normalen laings anfangen ;D
ich glaub bei einer AS wird echt bissel knapp...aba ma schaun


----------



## gdfan (19. Dezember 2008)

Echt verdammt geiles Projekt. Auch super umgesetzt


----------



## nemetona (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich weise mal auf den stichelnden Smylie in Post #41 hin, du solltest den Vorschlag mit der AS nicht so ernst nehmen 
Ich würde es Anfangs bei dem Fußbodenradi erst einmal mit einer Laing probieren, falls dies zu wenig wird würde ich eine vor den Kühlern im Kreislauf und eine direkt vorm Fussboden positionieren, damit müsste sich der Deckel disqualifizieren. Oder ?
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Digger (19. Dezember 2008)

mannoooooooo 
aba ma theoretisch, ändert es was, wenn ich die laing an verschiedenen orten einschleuse anstatt beide hintereinaner?

der druck der aufgebaut wird muss doch der gleiche sein


----------



## nemetona (19. Dezember 2008)

Theoretisch ist der Druck überall gleich, aber mein Bauchgefühl würde mir sagen das es irgendwie sinn macht in 2 Teilkreisläufe aufzuteilen.
Haben wir einen Physikstudenten hier, der das mal Wissenschaftlich begründen kann?
Wie sind den die Beiden Laings über den Deckel gekoppelt?
Bestimmt als ne Art Parralelschaltung!Oder?
Gibt es irgendwo Tests, die belegen das 2 Pumpen auch annähernd 200% an Druck aufbauen könn?
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Digger (19. Dezember 2008)

ne das is ne reihenschaltung.über das röhrchen da oben verbunden.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (19. Dezember 2008)

Stimme Digger zu,
bei einer Reihenschaltung bringt es nur etwas wenn sie nicht direkt hintereinander sind, parallelschaltung dagegen, dann noch 19/13,
boah, das wäre dann echt schon doppelter Druck, oder irre ich mich da?
Ich denke das Verhält sich so wie bei Stromkreisläufen, Reihe bringt eigentlich nichts, aber parallel wirklich viel, vorallem bei den Glühbirnchen und 2x 9V Blockbatterien, die leuchten bei der Parallelschaltung aber vieeel heller!!!


----------



## nemetona (19. Dezember 2008)

Reihenschaltung direkt hintereinander geschaltet macht keinen Sinn, da ist der Maximal Mögliche Druck einer Pumpe der Limitierende Faktor.
Allerdings 2 Pumpen im Parralelbetrieb, die per Y-Stück in die selbe Leitung drücken sollten fast mit einen Druckplus von 100% zu einer einzelnen Pumpe resultieren.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## FortunaGamer (19. Dezember 2008)

Nicht schlechte Idee war bestimmt richtig harte arbeit. Aber warum nicht, das ding ist pracktisch.

Gruß,
Vincent


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2008)

Digger schrieb:


> hmm bei der rohrlänge? dann wird das wasser glaub ch schon recht langsam sein...



Rohre haben keinen alzu hohen Wiederstand und die hier auch noch einen recht großen Druchmesser...
Meine Radiatoren dürften so zwischen 15 und 20m Rohr liegen (auch in Reihe - aber z.T. nur 6mm ID) und ich betreibe das System (wenn ich denn mal wieder n System habe) problemlos mit ner Eheim.
Dem HK3.0 Test in der aktuellen PCGH-X zu Folge besteht auch weiterhin kein Bedarf an lauten Pumpen und hohen Fließgeschwindigkeiten für exzellente Kühlleistung.



nemetona schrieb:


> Reihenschaltung direkt hintereinander geschaltet macht keinen Sinn, da ist der Maximal Mögliche Druck einer Pumpe der Limitierende Faktor.
> Allerdings 2 Pumpen im Parralelbetrieb, die per Y-Stück in die selbe Leitung drücken sollten fast mit einen Druckplus von 100% zu einer einzelnen Pumpe resultieren.
> Gruß, Nemetona



Zwei Pumpen parrallel steigern in erster Linie den Durchfluss, nicht den Druck.
Schließlich arbeiten beide Pumpen da gegen den gleichen Druck und in einem typischen Waküsystem muss man schon für leichte Drucksteigerungen recht viel Durchfluss opfern. (=dass jede Pumpe nur den halben Durchsatz bringen muss, ermöglicht kaum mehr Druck)
Sind die Pumpen in Reihe können sie sich den Druck quasi aufteilen, was wesentlich mehr bringt (in °C gemessen aber auch nicht unbedingt viel), außerdem hat man Ausfallsicherheit und keine Probleme mit ggf. ungleichmäßig laufenden Pumpen. (Wenn in einer Parallelschaltung eine Pumpe schwächer ist, trägt sie quasi gar nichts mehr bei)


----------



## astartica (20. Dezember 2008)

das is mal ne geile idee.
sollt ich mal ein haus bauen weis ich was unbedingt in den boden muss^^


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Dezember 2008)

CyberAnt;407231[.. schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber das folgt demnächst



vermutlich erst nach Weihnachten und dem Jahreswechsel., wenn du wieder ausgekatert bist.bin auf die Temp's des Systems gespannt..mal gucken..


----------



## Digger (20. Dezember 2008)

ach das is doch auch eine schöne fussbodenheizung 
30°C wasser dürfte doch auch etwas den boden wärmen 

hui schön erklärt ruyven


----------



## CyberAnt (20. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> vermutlich erst nach Weihnachten und dem Jahreswechsel., wenn du wieder ausgekatert bist.bin auf die Temp's des Systems gespannt..mal gucken..


 
ja gespannt bin ich ja auch schon - aber nur ma so zum probieren hinstellen und dann wieder zurück ist mir jetzt bissl viel Aufwand also werd ich den PC wohl erst hinstellen wenn auch noch bissl was an Einrichtung eingetrofen ist. DAs wird wohl nicht mehr dieses Jahr werden...
Wegen eurer Pumpendiskussion - ich werd erstma meine eheim HPPS Versuchen und wenns nicht reicht kommt was stärkeres dran - oder ebend 2... Ich hab hier auch 2 neue Pumpen liegen die das doppelte an druck bringen sollen wie ne normale eheim (auch von der Firma GMR zu Versuchszwecken) vl. kombinier ich das gleich mit einem mini Pumpentest


----------



## Fabian (22. Dezember 2008)

haste mal überlegt dir passend zur Wakü große einen AGb zuzulegen?
Es gibt doch diese großen säulen wo so plastikfische drin sind,wo so luftbläschen hochsteigen
DAS wäre mal ein großer AGB,und beleuchtet ein highlight
http://www.quelle.de/cgi/kooperatio...=0483870R-LDI&stat=MTL221873&p=1&refpid=expl1
sowas ohne fische und mit einer einfarbigen beleutung


----------



## ohje (10. Januar 2009)

Gibt es hier schon Neuigkeiten oder Testwerte vlt? Bin ja mal echt gespannt mit welcher Pumpe du dein Radi befeuern willst?


----------



## CyberAnt (11. Januar 2009)

ohje schrieb:


> Gibt es hier schon Neuigkeiten oder Testwerte vlt? Bin ja mal echt gespannt mit welcher Pumpe du dein Radi befeuern willst?


 
hey  warte mit tests noch bis meine neue couch und mein computertisch da sind - sind bestellt dürfte so ca.1-2 wochen noch dauern - aber habs nicht vergessen - melde mich dann


----------



## On/OFF (16. Januar 2009)

@CyberAnt 

Ich find diese Idee super . Zu deinen Rohrmetern , die du jetzt leider schon verlegt hast:  Mein Mora 2 Pro hat 25 meter das juckt die Pumpe garnicht . Schade , ich hätte dir zu mindestens 50 m oder auch etwas mehr geraten , ist aber leider zu spät. Wenn ich Furmark und Prime gleichzeitig laufen lasse , gibt der mora schon gut warme Luft ab wie ein leichter Fön praktisch , deswegen denke ich das durch das einbetten in Estrich es zu Wärmestau kommen würde.  Hätten mehr Meter sein müssen.  Schade 

Aber bin auch auf die Tests gespannt , un schreib bitte mit hin ob du die Rohre parallel oder am Stück verlegt hast.  ansonsten Viel Glück


----------



## CyberAnt (16. Januar 2009)

On/OFF schrieb:


> @CyberAnt
> 
> Ich find diese Idee super . Zu deinen Rohrmetern , die du jetzt leider schon verlegt hast: Mein Mora 2 Pro hat 25 meter das juckt die Pumpe garnicht . Schade , ich hätte dir zu mindestens 50 m oder auch etwas mehr geraten , ist aber leider zu spät. Wenn ich Furmark und Prime gleichzeitig laufen lasse , gibt der mora schon gut warme Luft ab wie ein leichter Fön praktisch , deswegen denke ich das durch das einbetten in Estrich es zu Wärmestau kommen würde. Hätten mehr Meter sein müssen. Schade
> 
> Aber bin auch auf die Tests gespannt , un schreib bitte mit hin ob du die Rohre parallel oder am Stück verlegt hast. ansonsten Viel Glück


 
Hmm ja hab grad mal nachgeschaut 24 meter hat der - hätt ich nicht gedacht bei dem "kleinen ding"  - bei dem gehts irgendwie 3fach parallel drinne - bestimmt auch wegen der Pumpenleistung... Ich hat davor ja auch nen Kühler vom auto ähnlicher Größe...aber das ist schon ne ganz andere Kupfermenge und Fläche bei mir jetzt denk ich und ausserdem is der fussboden kälter als der raum sofern hab ich schon noch hoffnungen, dass das vl.höchstens auf raumtemp wieder rauskommt... und ist übrigends auch kein estrich drauf sondern soon Schütt-zeugs (wie auch immer sich das offiziell nennt) wo der Fussbodenradi jetzt drin liegt - ist wie so ganz kleine steinchen sag ich ma...
Der erste Teil von meiner Einrichtung ist auch vorgestern gekommen also nicht mehr lang und ich Bau um


----------



## nemetona (16. Januar 2009)

Bin mal auf die Temp. & Durchflusswerte gespannt!!!
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## astartica (4. März 2009)

gibts schon was neues oder?


----------



## Daedalus84 (5. März 2009)

Geiles Projekt!
Die Temps würden mich auch mal interessieren!


----------



## ohje (6. März 2009)

Die ein bis zwei Wochen sind auch schon um


----------



## Speed-E (6. März 2009)

Hey wie g**l ist das denn bitte?! 

Finde ich super genial und bin nicht minder gespannt auf die Temperatur-Ergebnisse. 
Aber warme Füsse kriegt man wohl erst mit einem Core i7 und 2 GTX280 Karten (SLI). Das muss eine brachiale Kühlleistung sein.


----------



## Scorp (6. März 2009)

Wann gehts denn weiter?
Sehr intressantes Projekt, eben halt eXtreme^^


----------



## Dr.House (6. März 2009)

Zum Thema 2 Pumpen in Parallelschaltung statt Reihe. Das funzt überhaupt nicht. 

Nur in Reihe bringen 2 Pumpen was. (der erreichte Druck steigt) Die gleiche Idee hatte ich auch schon mal vor paar Monaten.  der8auer hat es getestet und in Parallelschaltung brachten die 2 Pumpen keinen höheren Durchfluss.  Nur bei Reihenschaltung konnte er einen + an Durchfluss messen.  Also Finger weg davon !
Wenn das gehen würde ,gäbe es schon einen Dual-Wakü-Deckel für den parallelen Betrieb .

Tolles Projekt-bin natürlich gespannt auf die Temps.


----------



## Madz (8. Juni 2009)

Gibts eventuell mal Temperaturwerte?


----------



## Fabian (9. Juni 2009)

Her damit

Bei dem tollen Projekt sind wir jetzt alle gespannt auf die Werte und du lässt uns schmoren


----------



## Ultrawoach (10. Juni 2009)

Boa echt krass dieses Projekt! Echt Respekt...

Nur scheint es irgendwie nicht so ganz geklappt haben, oder?
Ich vermisse leider feedback, wie es um deine "Wakü" steht.

Greetz

Edit: Schade, das wird wohl nichts mehr:
CyberAnt :Letzte Aktivität: 24.03.2009 11:20


----------



## Madz (10. Juni 2009)

Was war da los? Fussboden explodiert?


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Juni 2009)

Er war das letzte mal am 24.3. online, wer weiß...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Juni 2009)

interessante sache kommt da noch was ?

könnte das bei mir an der Wand vorstellen da die ehe mal schallgedämpft (isoliert)werden müsste...

aber das wird dann schwieriger ...


----------



## On/OFF (10. Juni 2009)

Die Idee war Super , aber als ich die Fläche geshn hab war mir klar das wird nix , . Letztens in einem Rohbau gewesen , da war ein ganzes Zimmer 6 x 3,5 das kommplett mit der Fussbodenheizung ausgelegt war ( ohne Estrich , da dachte ich gleich wiedr an den Tread) , aber das waren bestimmt dann so 120 - oder mehr Meter so nach meinen Einschätzungen.  Sowas sollte dann auch funktionieren.

PS: Man sollte dann aber auch einen Absperrhahn mit einbinden um zwischen wirklicher- und  gaming Heizung zu wechseln.


----------



## ole88 (25. Juni 2009)

hm sehr schönes projekt, nur wo sind die ergebnisse? haus weggeschwemmt oder was?


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (26. Juni 2009)

gerade ma alles gelesen qeile idee aber scheinbar mag er uns nich mehr   weil das erste was man bei sowas macht ist ja wol nach den temps zu gucken oda?! und wären die erschrecken hoch macht jeder der seinen pc liebt den selbigen ind dem moment sofort aus ohne herunterfahren sondern dirkt am netzteil oda etwa nich ?!


----------



## CyberAnt (26. Juni 2009)

fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> gerade ma alles gelesen qeile idee aber scheinbar mag er uns nich mehr  weil das erste was man bei sowas macht ist ja wol nach den temps zu gucken oda?! und wären die erschrecken hoch macht jeder der seinen pc liebt den selbigen ind dem moment sofort aus ohne herunterfahren sondern dirkt am netzteil oda etwa nich ?!


 
hey 

mir ist der thread schon noch in erinnerung aber ich bau schon wieder in nem andern zimmre den boden (aber nur laminat ) und ich hab meinen PC noch nciht dran angeschlossen der steht noch in nem anderen zimmer - hat einfach irgendwie zuviel zu tun - aber sobald was neues gibt schreib ichs hier rein - ich bin immernoch überzeugs davon das die temps gut sein müssten weil der fussboden scho unter raumtemp ist so vom anfassen (trotz dämmung)...also nicht ungeduldig werden


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (26. Juni 2009)

ahh okeee na dann spannung bleibt


----------



## ohje (28. Juni 2009)

fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> ahh okeee na dann spannung bleibt



Jo, so ähnlich wie bei Duke Nukem Forever!


----------



## CyberAnt (28. Juni 2009)

ohje schrieb:


> Jo, so ähnlich wie bei Duke Nukem Forever!


 
It’s done, when it’s done


----------



## Scorp (29. Juni 2009)

Jetzt hab ich grade gemerkt, OH....schon lange her, den Thread das letzte mal besucht habe...und ich dachte schon... *schluck* es gäbe neue  Infos...aber 
wääääää wäääääää 
NIX
^^
Naja,dann werkel mal fleißig weiter, Thema is abonniert.


----------



## CyberAnt (13. November 2009)

Scorp schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich grade gemerkt, OH....schon lange her, den Thread das letzte mal besucht habe...und ich dachte schon... *schluck* es gäbe neue Infos...aber
> wääääää wäääääää
> NIX
> ^^
> Naja,dann werkel mal fleißig weiter, Thema is abonniert.


 
Hallo zusammen - habe heute doch mal zeit gefunden und den PC angeschlossen - hat alles super funktioniert 
Also die ersten Temps sind im BIOS bei 22°C raumtemp zeigte er erst 19°C und ging dann runter bis auf 16°C *freu*
In Windows so normal beim arbeiten war ich dann bei 19°C und jetzt las ich grad seit ner stunde den Heaven Benchmark Benchen und da bin ich je nach core beim niedrigsten core auf 20°C bis 26°C auf dem höchsten. Graka temps sind leider nicht so gut das leigt aber sicherlich daran weil nach dem CPU Kühler noch meine gehäuse radi kommt und der erwärmt schätzungsweise bisschen (kommt gefühlt aber kalte luft raus lol) jedenfalls zeigt er da 57 grad nach ner stunde last - ohne last warens glob 39 oder so...nuja wie gesagt noch nicht optimal...
Nujadas es so stark vom Idle abweicht bei der CPU wird warhscheinlich daran liegen das mein CPU und graka kühler schon paar jährchen aufn buckel haben...Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden


----------



## ohje (14. November 2009)

Bilder!


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (16. November 2009)

echt geil das kannse.

Ich hatte meine WAKÜ mahl in das KALT wasser Rohr im Haus angeschlossen und im Greis laufffen lassen im Sommer hatte das wasser 13°C und jetzt im winter 6°C und hatte beim CPU under LAST nach 2std Zocken nicht mehr wie 20°C. der küller wahr aber in 10std testen 3x undicht weil der wasser Druck und die Große wasser menge zu fiel wahr.


Aber echt geil dein Fuspoden RADI


----------



## astartica (16. November 2009)

was hast den wassertemp?


----------



## CyberAnt (16. November 2009)

ohje schrieb:


> Bilder!


 

Hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder 
Wassertemp kann ich nichts sagen ausser das sie sicher unter raum temp ist so gefühlt...
Und die Pumpe schafts grad so obwohl das schon ne extra starke sein soll (gibts noch nicht zu kaufen).


----------



## steinschock (17. November 2009)

Schön das es läuft


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (17. November 2009)

wie werhre es den mit einer wasser Pumpe aus dem ZOO handel bekommt mann schonn ab 60euro eine bei mir die bis 7m Hoch Pumpt und laut Hersteler bis zu 4800L schaft.

das wehre doch was.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. November 2009)

Hi!

Bei 'Pumpe aus dem Zoohandel' muss ich an die Eheim-Pumpen denken: die kommen aus dem Bereich (Aquarium).
An sich sollte eine Laing aber die 7m Höhe (=Drcuk) auch halbwegs schaffen.
Wie das dann mit dem Durchfluss aussieht, weiß ich aber nicht.
und: ob die Wasserkühlungsteile - besonders die Verschraubungen und die Schläuche drauf - das aushalten, ist eine andere Frage.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2009)

Laing DDC+ schafft 4,7m Förderhöhe. Und Eheim ist bei weitem nicht der einzige Hersteller von Aquarienpumpen (nach meiner Beochbachtung sogar eher einer unüblichen weil teuren).


----------



## MetallSimon (18. November 2009)

ja eheim ist einer unter vielen.
ich find sicce gut:
HARMONIEOASE [Zimmerbrunnen, Feng Shui, Räucherschalen, ätherische Öle, Kerzen, Mineralien, Edelsteinschmuck, Bambusmöbel, Raumplanung und Raumgestaltung u.v.m.] - Sicce Indoorpumpe


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (18. November 2009)

Eine DDC + sollte ja reichen oder 2 Stück oder nicht???

oder eine Förderpumpe Universalpumpe Seltz L45 Leistung 3300l/h bei eBay.de: Filter Pumpen (endet 27.11.09 12:35:14 MEZ)
die hatt zwahr keinne große förder höhe aber eine gute förderleistung


----------



## ohje (19. November 2009)

Hui da herrscht aber Kabelchaos. Ich würde an deiner Stelle zwei ddc+ betreiben eine vorm Radi und eine nach dem Radi, dann solltest du keine Durchflussprobleme mehr haben!

Zwecks Verschmutzung im Kreislauf, benutzt du Filter oder ist der Radi gut durchgespült worden?

Nicht das dein cpu Kühler bald vor Schmutz platzt


----------



## CyberAnt (20. November 2009)

ohje schrieb:


> Hui da herrscht aber Kabelchaos. Ich würde an deiner Stelle zwei ddc+ betreiben eine vorm Radi und eine nach dem Radi, dann solltest du keine Durchflussprobleme mehr haben!
> 
> Zwecks Verschmutzung im Kreislauf, benutzt du Filter oder ist der Radi gut durchgespült worden?
> 
> Nicht das dein cpu Kühler bald vor Schmutz platzt


 
Also ich hab erst gespült und dann nen filter für paar stunden reingehangen aber da war eigentlich gar nix drin im filter - das spülen hat wohl gereicht...
Ja noch ne 2te Pumpe die idee hat ich auhc schon...werd ich wahrscheinlich demnächst mal testen...


----------



## Madz (25. November 2009)

Zuerst würde ich die Schnellkupplungen durch Koolance oder CPC ersetzen, daß steigert den Durchfluss enorm. (deine bremsen um ca 30-40%)


----------



## CyberAnt (25. November 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Zuerst würde ich die Schnellkupplungen durch Koolance oder CPC ersetzen, daß steigert den Durchfluss enorm. (deine bremsen um ca 30-40%)


 
Guter hinweis - gibts da auch nen test zu oder woher kommen die Zahlen?


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. November 2009)

Hi!

Klar gibt es einen - oder mehrere - Test(s) dazu.
Siehe unter anderem *hier*.
Oder auch *da*.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## CyberAnt (27. November 2009)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Klar gibt es einen - oder mehrere - Test(s) dazu.
> Siehe unter anderem *hier*.
> ...


 
Ah ok danke hab ich ncoh gar nicht gesehen einen Kupplungstest


----------



## Andreoid (4. Dezember 2009)

der thread erinenrt mich an ein altes thema im meisterkühlerforum
Projekt Radi für in Wassertank selbstbauen -Seite 6 - Meisterkuehler.de - Wasserkühlung für Computer und Silent PCs
da hat auch einer sein badezimmerboden mit rechnerwärme gekühlt ^^


----------

